# Website... Y/N?



## benz2329 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have been in business for almost 5 years doing both landscaping and snow plowing. I am finally considering making a website for my company, but I never really understood how. Any ideas on where I should start? What is it going to run me to host it? Should I pay someone design it? AND MOST IMPORTANT does it attract customers?? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I say go for it. You con probably find a web designer who can build a simple site for $150.00 and then maybe $40.00 upkeep/hosting per year.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

I did a website for rb8484. I can do one for you too if you need.

Check his out: www.schoolcraftpaving.com

Email me for more info: [email protected]


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

are you a real business that wants to grow or do you just want to get your name on the web?

I get a LOT of new business off the web (easily more than half) and lots more where people call me and say "i was looking at your website..............."

Pay a designer/marketing guy.

it's a one time shot, you pay maybe a hundred or so a year to update it and it looks PROFESSIONAL.

I paid about $1500 for mine about 3 years ago, it was totally worth it.

it all matches and it fits with our marketing plan. It's just another part of the plan.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Just saw this. Free is always good.

http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/bar/1574587546.html


----------



## P_Lo (Oct 6, 2005)

Yahoo! Business can get your domain, hosting and your site up and running within 30minutes.

I did one for a friend who plows. Simple, one page site for contact information...

www.theplowguys.com


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

lonecowboy is no dummy, money well spent. don't go cheesy free, it makes your company look poor/quality. some simple research of local people to do your site will get you going. I say local because this way you can call the business and ask if xyz web company did indeed do the site. have pictures of your stuff ready to go and list the things you would like to see on your site/ what you liked about others.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

agreed that free is always cheesy 

you want a website that looks professional and makes someone want to hire you. not a poorly designed site like a 12 year old would make.

here's mine:
www.waynesnow.com


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

If you have even the most basic computer skills you can do it yourself if you want to keep a tight budget and don't need anything too fancy. I made my own at www.doteasy.com and it was pretty simple to create once I got the hang of it. Very easy to log on and update it too. I can't remember exact price but its less than $50 a year which is mostly for your domain name - i think the hosting is free or real cheap. The storage space is limited but is a decent amount and you can add more for not much money. Worth taking a look unless you want to spend more for something professional. I would definately look into one though - in this day it's your best bet. I know I for one don't go to the yellow pages or local paper for anything anymore. If I am looking for info or contacts for anything it's straight to the computer I go.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm in process of building my site right now www.fast-machines.com

One thing I would tell you to do is if you get a domain buy it your self, if you let someone else buy it for you they might put it in there name and then if the get pissed off at you they can take your site down on you.
Or even worst they can make it sound like your going out of business. I had to clean up a few problems like this recently.

If you need any info I think we can help


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

P_Lo;978878 said:


> Yahoo! Business can get your domain, hosting and your site up and running within 30minutes.
> 
> I did one for a friend who plows. Simple, one page site for contact information...
> 
> www.theplowguys.com


I would do a email form having there email address in plain text is a good way to get a lot of spam.

I also follow my logs to see if I'm getting hits and how long there on the site and what page they exit on. It all helps to build a better site


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

LoneCowboy;978499 said:


> are you a real business that wants to grow or do you just want to get your name on the web?
> 
> I get a LOT of new business off the web (easily more than half) and lots more where people call me and say "i was looking at your website..............."
> 
> ...


Great advice.


daninline;988020 said:


> I would do a email form having there email address in plain text is a good way to get a lot of spam.
> 
> I also follow my logs to see if I'm getting hits and how long there on the site and what page they exit on. It all helps to build a better site


We get the google analytics ever month. Tracks everthig from hits, to time spent , to pages read, map overlay, etc. Great tool


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

We get the google analytics ever month. Tracks everthig from hits, to time spent , to pages read, map overlay, etc. Great tool
__________________

I'm with you Neige! Its amazing how much info you get out of it and its free.


----------

